

Are Software Developers Naturally Weird? - known
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/print.php/3844291

======
unalone
An hour ago an actor was in my room trying to get a printer to work. He
bounced all over the place, broke out into song and maniacal laughter, made a
bunch of bizarre hand gestures while speaking, and talked to himself in full
question-response format. ("What should I do now? You should click that. But
what if it doesn't work? Trust me, you should..." etc.)

Software developers are among some of the least weird people I know. They are
more normalized in personality and have similar mannerisms, even at the very
extremes of the group. The difference is that they have a sort of solipsism
that persists in thinking they are somewhat standout and unique in large
groups. They aren't. In fact, they're rather the opposite.

------
Zev
Are people who spend all day helping animals get better naturally weird? How
about those that spend all day looking at tax forms?

Every job has its quirks. People tend to choose jobs where they have quirks
that fit. This isn't exclusive to people who write code.

------
JoeAltmaier
But coders are ranked and rated on their cleverness. When expressed in public,
its called weirdness.

